# An introduction- Jim Baumann's model shipping.



## JIM BAUMANN (Apr 27, 2009)

HELLO GENTLEMEN!

I have been a lurker in these forums for a while- so I thought I would take the plunge and say hello!.

My main interest is building model ships in a small scale; 1/700 and occasionally 1/350 or larger.
The full extent of my madness can be seen here:
http://www.modelshipgallery.com/gallery/users/jim-baumann/jb-index.html


The reason for building in such a small scale is that I can have lots of them !!!---in glass cases around the house without destroying domestic harmony!
There is a limit to how many 1/96 scale models one can have.....

I look forward to being a part of this forum

Jim Baumann






http://www.modelshipgallery.com/gallery/users/jim-baumann/jb-index.html


----------



## Quiney (Oct 2, 2008)

Excuse me while I pick my chin up off the floor....
Absolutley amazing models! (Thumb)


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Yes those looked impressive. Look forward to having you post your pictures in the model ships gallery section of SN. Regards, Stein.


----------



## hasse neren (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi Jim!
As an plastic ship modeler myself for many years I have follow your art a long time now, in Magazines as fine Scale Modeller and in other publications, and you are an outstanding artist in building beautiful replica ship models.
Keep on with your fine art.
kind regards Hasse.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Welcome aboard from the Philippines. Enjoy all this great site has to offer.
great models you have there


----------



## Carlos Mariano (Nov 19, 2007)

Magnificent craftman work Mister Jim Baumann

I love to see it

Best regards

carlos


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Absolutely perfect Jim, what a pleasure, thank you for sharing.
Now where did I put my glasses.


----------



## johnb42 (Jun 1, 2009)

Beautiful work, Jim. Welcome to the site.


----------



## BINUS (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello Jim, Good to see you here, your models look even better close up,


----------



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

Superb models especially the red funnel hydrofoil. Whenever i see the pictures of it im like a kid again i want i want i want. Where did you get hold of that model i have been searching everywhere


----------

